# My "Problem" with Bach



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

is that he is not alive anymore :-(


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

he was reincarnated as Miles Davis


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Jacck said:


> he was reincarnated as Miles Davis


but he also is not alive anymore :'-(


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

aioriacont said:


> is that he is not alive anymore :-(


But if he were, he'd be on his about 5000th Cantata.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

MarkW said:


> But if he were, he'd be on his about 5000th Cantata.


yes...and I want more Cantatas :-\


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I doubt he'd be writing cantatas; he did that as a way to make ends meet. Today he'd work for a conservatory or university, probably run one.

He showed unalloyed joy in redoing other people's music and translating it to new instruments. He'd have been able to take some of the noise written today labeled classical music and make it popular.

Oh yes, he'd have been overjoyed by computers, the flugelhorn and just about everything else invented since his death that has been used to make music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

larold said:


> He showed unalloyed joy in redoing other people's music and translating it to new instruments. He'd have been able to take some of the noise written today labeled classical music and make it popular.


Imagine what he could do to 4'33"!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

larold said:


> I doubt he'd be writing cantatas; he did that as a way to make ends meet. ...


Not entirely true. He worked over a decade on the B Minor Mass knowing that it would never be performed in his lifetime. He probably did see the composition/arrangement of entire liturgical cycles of cantatas as a gargantuan, difficult, probably even tedious task, but to Bach it was still an act of worship.

If Bach were still alive he would probably be condemned as a religious fanatic. But Bach's faith is inseparable from the quality and craftsmanship found in his music.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/arts/music/bach-religion-music.html


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

larold said:


> He showed unalloyed joy in redoing other people's music and translating it to new instruments. He'd have been able to take some of the noise written today labeled classical music and make it popular.


You mean he'd be doing pop music, or he'd make classical music popular? I don't think anything will make classical music "popular."


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

My own problem with Bach is that I've always thought he lacked versatility. He's only ever been very good at two things: music and human reproduction.


----------

